# DSL Problem: cant locate module net-pf-24

## troubadix

Hi,

ich habe T-Online DSL und eine Realtekkarte. Beim Booten bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Jul 21 17:15:04 troubadix pppd[2309]: Starting link

Jul 21 17:15:04 troubadix modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module net-pf-24

Jul 21 17:15:04 troubadix pppd[2309]: Failed to create PPPoE socket: Address family not supported by protocol

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## Codec & Electron

net-pf-24 is ein Alias für das pppoe-Modul, d.h. also daß das pppoe-Modul nicht gefunden wurde. Ist denn sicher, daß pppoe als Modul kompiliert worden ist?

----------

